# Battle Fleet Gothic: Armada



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yet another computer game licence from GW. I'd be very interested in seeing how this pans out. 

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/01/16/holy-ships-battlefleet-gothic-armada-announced/


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

So, judging by the screenshot...it's WH40K meets...Homeworld?!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My reaction;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgFNnpB7sN0


LotN


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Will it marry me?

Little upset no Tau, but...........Screw it looks better than Baywatch era Pamela Anderson to a 13 year old.

Any idea of what their definition of customizable, because I've seen Space ship games tout 'fully customizable' and by that they meant you could buy upgrades that apply to all ships of that class (and produced after that).


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Again, here i am masturbating over a giant spaceship.
@locustgate the mental image is just for you :laugh:


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy f*ckin... YES! :shok:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

neferhet said:


> Again, here i am masturbating over a giant spaceship.


Damn sexy giant spaceships.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Holy frakking frell,
fingers crossed for this!!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Brother Cato said:


> So, judging by the screenshot...it's WH40K meets...Homeworld?!


If it is anywhere near as good as homeworld,,fuck yes.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Pretty stoked to see this finished.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

shesh, first total warhammer, now this, things are looking good for PC gameworkshop games


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm getting pretty fucking sick of all the 40k games coming out. They all look like shit and I wish GW would stop whoring out their license.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Garviel loken. said:


> I'm getting pretty fucking sick of all the 40k games coming out. They all look like shit and I wish GW would stop whoring out their license.


So you're saying the game is shit based on a handful of screen captures, and you'd like them to cut off a very lucrative revenue stream, some of the profits of which go towards bringing you all the great products GW produce across various systems and formats? 

That's one of the dumbest things I've read in a long time. :scratchhead:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So you're saying the game is shit based on a handful of screen captures, and you'd like them to cut off a very lucrative revenue stream, some of the profits of which go towards bringing you all the great products GW produce across various systems and formats?
> 
> That's one of the dumbest things I've read in a long time. :scratchhead:


In his defense "Storm of Vengeance" sucked plague marine ass.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So you're saying the game is shit based on a handful of screen captures, and you'd like them to cut off a very lucrative revenue stream, some of the profits of which go towards bringing you all the great products GW produce across various systems and formats?
> 
> That's one of the dumbest things I've read in a long time. :scratchhead:


Revenue stream? The only games that have given them any revenue is dow. Its also attracting alot of unwanted people to the franchise imo. So yes, i would like them to stop whoring out their license for these shitty games. Give the license to a good company to make an actually good game ffs


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

locustgate said:


> In his defense "Storm of Vengeance" sucked plague marine ass.


And this Developer is also working on Etherium, which had it's release date pushed back a bit (always a sign there) and Stellar Impact...which as I hear it wasn't too great either.

Also Homeworld X3


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

And im assuming you guys have seen the game "horus heresy drop assault". Yeah, thanks GW for destorying my beloved HH


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Garviel loken. said:


> And im assuming you guys have seen the game "horus heresy drop assault". Yeah, thanks GW for destorying my beloved HH


Things are rather fragile from your point of view?



Brother Cato said:


> And this Developer is also working on Etherium, which had it's release date pushed back a bit (always a sign there) and Stellar Impact...which as I hear it wasn't too great either.
> 
> Also Homeworld X3


Looks like planetary annihilation(but without space).....and total annihilation.......and supreme commander.

Most of the reviews I've found site the fact it's a multiplayer game with no players as why to avoid.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

locustgate said:


> Looks like planetary annihilation(but without space).....and total annihilation.......and supreme commander.


Only to the uninformed.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

locustgate said:


> Things are rather fragile from your point of view?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, we havent had a good warhammer game sinse the days of DOW. Now GW keeps shoving this shit down our throats. I played the HH drop assault game....It takes place on istvaan 3....tarvits si your captain....you somehow build turrets and it just makes no fucking sense


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Brother Cato said:


> Only to the uninformed.


So the space combat is turn based?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Garviel loken. said:


> Aye, we havent had a good warhammer game sinse the days of DOW.


That's true. I mean, not unless you count Chapter Master I guess.



locustgate said:


> So the space combat is turn based?


I'm not sure at this point. I couldn't give you more in depth details without a copy...which I have, but since the Game isn't released yet, well...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, even if it was turn based, i'd be ok with it. I mean, BFG WAS turnbased, so...i'm used to it


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

neferhet said:


> well, even if it was turn based, i'd be ok with it. I mean, BFG WAS turnbased, so...i'm used to it


Was talking about their new game being released. It looks like BFG is based on their last spaceship game, which was RTS. It had customizable per ship and each ship lvled up. However the previous game failed because it was a multiplayer only game with no players.....so lets hope they don't do that with this.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Yummy yummy yummy, hopefully if this is as good as it could be then it might lead to resurgence in BFG!! Who knows maybe GW will start supporting it again [/dream]
Some kind of fusion between Homeworld and Nexus: The Jupitor Incident would be nice.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly the concept of the game is really good and hopefully the models are as good (or better) than the teaser pics they showed in that article. Ill reserve judgement until it comes out though but i would definitely play this. Now they just need to make a Game for Necromunda and ill be set.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Game for Necromunda and ill be set.


Kal Jerico, ARPG by Bethesda Softworks.... Thats the dream.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Kal Jerico, ARPG by Bethesda Softworks.... Thats the dream.


Skyrim or oblivion style open world and gameplay. /glee


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Skyrim or oblivion style open world and gameplay. /glee


well, yes that's what I was hoping for!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I know cut scenes are not to be used to judge in game graphics, but still, this looks pretty good.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Garviel loken. said:


> Revenue stream? The only games that have given them any revenue is dow. Its also attracting alot of unwanted people to the franchise imo.


Could you clarify who the "unwanted" people are?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> Could you clarify who the "unwanted" people are?


i think he means girls, everyone knows girls are like nerd kryptonite or is it the other way round, i can never remember.

anyway the teaser trailer looked pants in my personal opinion, very amateur, totally boring, poo graphics and they havent even redesigned the ships, they have literally taken the plastic and metal models and done nothing with them, those ships are massive city sized hulks in space, but in the trailer they dont feel like it, they should also be photo realistic. it feels done on the cheap, since DOW i expect far better.

this is a game trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwWLns7-xN8


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i think he means girls, everyone knows girls are like nerd kryptonite or is it the other way round, i can never remember


thanks for the laugh!

I cannot think of anyone I ever met online or RL, that I considered unwanted and that came to the hobby trough DoW. 
also pretty excited about this game but ill take my fanscreaming elsewhere


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I keep blocking this out of my mind, coming across a snippet about battlefleet gothic returning, get excited and then get upset again, groundhog bloody day


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Oldman78 said:


> Could you clarify who the "unwanted" people are?


People that shit on the TT and the lore. Have come across a few people who play the games, think they then know everything about 40k, then proceed to make fun of the TT players.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

bitsandkits said:


> i think he means girls, everyone knows girls are like nerd kryptonite or is it the other way round, i can never remember.
> 
> anyway the teaser trailer looked pants in my personal opinion, very amateur, totally boring, poo graphics and they havent even redesigned the ships, they have literally taken the plastic and metal models and done nothing with them, those ships are massive city sized hulks in space, but in the trailer they dont feel like it, they should also be photo realistic. it feels done on the cheap, since DOW i expect far better.
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Garviel loken. said:


> People that shit on the TT and the lore. Have come across a few people who play the games, think they then know everything about 40k, then proceed to make fun of the TT players.


I see, I thought you just meant ginger people!


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Oldman78 said:


> I see, I thought you just meant ginger people!


Well, nobody like gingers!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd be more excited if a more experienced dev team (Ironclad, for example) were heading this project up. As it stands, I'm not sure this team will pull 40k space based combat off.


----------

